# World in Conflict. Dauernd Probleme mit der GraKa



## needSupport (13. März 2009)

Abend zusammen, hab mir letztens WiC gekauft und direkt draufgezogen. 
Nun wollte ich anfangen das Spiel zu spielen, was auch ganz gut klappte, die ersten 20 Minuten zu mindest. Plötzlich hing sich das Bild auf und mein ATI Control Center fragt mich ob ich nicht einen Error Report senden möchte. Das merkwürdige ist das ich dies nur bei diesem Spiel habe, andre Spiele funktionieren einwandfrei. 

Mein System:

radeon 4850 overclocked
asus p45 neo
4 gig ram
300 gig festplatte
520 Watt Netzteil
Xp Sp3


Lg needSupport


----------



## El-Hanfo (13. März 2009)

Ist auch der neuste Patch installiert?

MfG


----------



## Freeq81 (14. März 2009)

Ich habe genau das gleiche problem,
bleibt einfach hängen und das wars auch immer an der gleichen stelle in der campagne.

Der PC ist Neu, neue Graka treiber hab ich auch drauf gemacht.

Spiel gepatcht 1.0.1.0 (992MB)

Weiss echt net woran das liegt.

Bitte um Hilfe oder Tipps! 

LG Freeq


----------



## Gamiac (16. März 2009)

Alles genau wie bei mir auch jedesmal an der selben stelle in dem Dorf oben mit der kirche , platsch bildschirm schwarz und mein system ist 100 % in ordnung . Hoffentlich gibts bald nen Patch oder Treiber der das Problem löst den es gehört zu meinen lieblingsspielen und so hab ich echt kein bock mehr .


----------



## seiLaut (17. März 2009)

Probiert mal, vsync zu deaktivieren. Ist im Moment ein spekulativer Lösungsansatz, der manchmal geholfen hat.


----------



## Freeq81 (19. März 2009)

"vsync" Das könnte es sein!! Danke für denn tipp. Kann es leider nicht sofort testen aber ich denke das es die lösung ist.




Hatte doch noch zeit  aber, vsync ist es schon mal nicht bei mir, war schon Deaktiviert!!


So ein mist dachte das wird sein naja hilft nichts, weiter suchen.


----------



## Gamiac (20. März 2009)

Hab schon nen Link dazu aufgemacht . Bei mir hat es geholfen DX 10 zu deaktivieren .


----------



## tmueller (21. März 2009)

needSupport schrieb:


> Abend zusammen, hab mir letztens WiC gekauft und direkt draufgezogen.
> Nun wollte ich anfangen das Spiel zu spielen, was auch ganz gut klappte, die ersten 20 Minuten zu mindest. Plötzlich hing sich das Bild auf und mein ATI Control Center fragt mich ob ich nicht einen Error Report senden möchte. Das merkwürdige ist das ich dies nur bei diesem Spiel habe, andre Spiele funktionieren einwandfrei.
> 
> ...
> ...



Exakt wie bei mir. Hab mir das Spiel nach langer Zeit wieder mal installiert (Collector's Edition) und alle Updates eingespielt.
Habe hier einen Phenom II mit ner 8800GT (Treiber 182.08). 
Der Fehler tritt merkwürdigerweise immer nach einer bestimmten Zeit auf. Ganz egal ob ich Solo- oder Mulitplayer spiele.

Wenn ich wic mit "dx9" starte, scheint's zu funktionieren. 

Immerhin beruhigt es mich, daß andere auch so ein Problem haben.


----------



## Freeq81 (22. März 2009)

Woran liegt das denn? Am Spiel oder PC? Hab ein ganz neuen PC mit Intel i7 Quad prozessor und na GTX 280 (1024MB) GK mit neusten treiber, und das stört mich gewaltig das ich net mit DX10 spielen kann. 



Lg Freeq


----------

